# Injections without pain?



## indriel (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

Has anyone tried it out by chance? 

The device is called "i-port". "Next injection without pain" according to Monday Medical website (it's the company that sells it). I would like to know if somebody has used it. 

http://en.mondaymedical.eu/

Could you give some opinions please?

Many thanks.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't used it, I'm not sure how easy they would be to get on prescription, anyone know?
I saw them reccommended to someone who wasn't sure if they could handle the constant attatchment of a pump, to see if they could manage with a cannula, although I can't remember if they did actually try them.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting - thanks for posting it, and welcome to the forum!

It looks/sounds like something that was fitted to a friend of mine who is currently undergoing cancer therapy. I don't get pain from injections, so wouldn't be interested - I wonder how long you have to leave a 'site' alone for before you can re-use the same place - I guess it's a lot like canulas with the same pros and cons.


----------



## bev (Jul 30, 2009)

This would be great for very young children who hate having injections - seems like the same system thats used for a pump. Welcome to the forum by the way!Bev


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2009)

not tried , but welcome to the forum x


----------



## Einstein (Jul 31, 2009)

I've used these infusion sets for a good few years now, 35 injections a week can become a tad much, so a welcome break is always useful.

http://www.applied-medical.co.uk/insuflon.shtml the last time I bought some they were under ?50 for a box of 10, considerably less than other brands.

Northerner, typically I use these about once a month for 5 days, recovery seems to be about a week to ten days.


----------



## indriel (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello to everyone here and many thanks for your quick posts.

The device Einstein mentioned is not the same as the i-port, unfortunately. It's Insuflon, and it is not very popular in my country because its application is said to be too complicated.

I-port is inserted at the angle of 90 degrees and I believe its cannula is shorter (6mm or 9mm). So hopefully it's easier in use. It can stay in the body for 72 hours, however, and a diabetes nurse here says the site should rest for even two weeks. Still, if we calculate 10 insertions per month, it can be done without any problem, I suppose.

It is available in the EU without a prescription. I read in a diabetes magazine that it would be soon sold in pharmacies, medical shops etc., now it can be bought through the company's website.

Still waiting for more comments, and many thanks again. 

Warmest greetings to all of you,
I.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the point with both devices is that with repeated doses of insulin to the same area through any method, syringe, pen or cannula the effect of hardening/lumps developing in the fat is still there - in fact while cannulas remove the bruising that I get with pens (less or never with syringes) the impact of the repeated injections of insulin is greater.

The i-port also looks to protrude quite a distance, in fact it's 8.5mm which is quite a protrusion, it's 38mm diameter as well, so knocking it could lead to a rather nice bruise.

The Insuflon is a bit tricky to administer the first time, its a small version of the same cannulas used in hospitals, better I find to get someone to insert it for you - the needle is rather long and needs to travel at a shallow angle under your skin and into your fat.

However, once inserted its safe and is very low profile - 3mm tops? And is therefore very durable to the knocks of kids, animals, clothes etc.

It might also be awkward in bed. And I am not going any further on that topic!

I was staggered by the online price of the i-port, coming in at ?8.39 every three days or every port. Considering there looks to be a lot less of it than other devices the price seems a little steep.

Still to control the bruising for the odd week its good.

Removing the pain from injecting, well, use the right size needle, change them every time you inject, don't use alcohol swabs to clean the skin and take care to change where you inject and you should find injecting insulin fairly painless.

Many people have more of an issue with putting a needle into themselves, cannulas of any type always use a longer and wider needle, it has to be in order to get the delivery tube into the right position. So does it overcome that problem?


----------



## indriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Many thanks for all your tips, David.

I understand you combine regular injections with infusion sets like Insuflon. I imagine it can be a good way out as well.

Still, for people who fear needles one shot every three days makes some difference. 

Thanks again,
I.


----------



## DizzyCa (Sep 2, 2009)

*Availability of I Ports in the UK*

In case anyone is still looking into this I have been researching the I Port as a way of dealing with her primary school not wanting her to inject at school..

I have discovered that you can buy the I Port devices in boxes of ten - at about 87.00 plus shipping from Monday medical direct. You cannot get them on the NHS at this point in time but they hope eventually you will be able to - however you do not need a prescription to place an order .

They also told me that they are hoping to get them into the shops in the next couple of months.

HTH 

Helen x


----------

